# Good used/ refurbished drain machines



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Is the any reputable companies selling these, especially in Canada?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've got an extra General Speedrooter but you've gotta come and get it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Western drain supply has Gorlit refurbs every so often. They are out of Cali, I don't know if freight would kill you.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> Where are you located?


Atlanta Ga


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Too far for me although I always wanted to go there.


----------

